
Generative Adversarial Networks Code in PyTorch and Tensorflow - diegoalejogm
https://github.com/diegoalejogm/gans
======
rasmi
Take a look at TFGAN -- it might make these implementations much easier!

[https://research.googleblog.com/2017/12/tfgan-lightweight-
li...](https://research.googleblog.com/2017/12/tfgan-lightweight-library-
for.html)

[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/tree/master/tensorflow/contrib/gan)

~~~
diegoalejogm
It looks awesome, thanks!

The idea of this library is to show the inner workings of the GANs as they’re
publicized in the papers, but I will definitely make some examples with TFGANs
in the future for broader exposition. ;)

------
diegoalejogm
More models coming soon! :)

~~~
alextp
Cool! Did you try using tensorflow's eager execution?

~~~
baristaGeek
I've read a little bit about it. I think it would be a good idea since we
don't need to run the subgraphs on parallel or something like that, therefore
eliminating the need for a TF session per se.

I'll be helping Diego with some new models, it'd be awesome if you join :)

